# Adjustable Dado Jig for Router



## Silverback (Jul 9, 2009)

Perhaps it is a little over engineered, but it met several criteria. It is adjustable for use with any size router bushing/bit, or can be used just with the router base if I use my small router. It has a capacity of about 15 inches and 3/4 inch thickness. It can be clamped solidly on the workbench and it is easy to square and set up. I don't have the toggle clamps yet, but they will hold the work piece in place. And it is rock solid. There are sacrificial strips which once used for the first time with each router bit/bushing, will make it easy to index for cuts. I am very happy with it and I can't wait to try it out!


----------

